# cd/dvd-rom erkennt keine cds während des Bootvorgangs



## shutdown (29. August 2006)

Hi!

Ich habe folgendes Problem: 

Ich musste in meine Laptop vor kurzem das ComboLaufwerk austauschen und habe mir bei Ebay ein gebrauchtes gekauft.

Nun macht mir dieses auch schon wieder Probleme.
Und zwar erkennt es keine bootfähigen CDs während des Bootvorgangs.

Das Laufwerk wird vom Bios erkannt, ist auch in der Boot-Reihenfolge enthalten - ich hab sogar schon alle anderen Devices einfach mal rausgenommen.
Ich bekomm dann aber nur ne englische Fehlermeldung, die inhaltlich in etwa sagt: Kein bootfähiges Medium gefunden - eines Einlegen oder neu booten.

Nehm ich die Festplatte wieder in die Boot-Reihenfolge rein, dann startet Windows sofort - die CD wird kurz gedreht, aber nicht gebootet.
Unter Windows funktioniert das Laufwerk dann einwandfrei.

Es werden keinerlei bootfähige CDs erkannt.
Ich habs mit Ubuntu, Knoppix und der Windows Wiederherstellungs-CD probiert.

Weiß jemand Rat?

Vielen Dank
shutdown


----------



## Caliterra (29. August 2006)

Hi, 

ich würde vielleicht mal ein Biosupdate vom Mainboard vorschlagen, wobei eigentlich cdrom laufwerke fast immer laufen. Im allg. würde ich meinen das Dein cdrom den Geist aufgibt. Aber Du könntest es auch hier mal mit einem Firmwareupdate versuchen vielleicht hat ja die Firmware nen Schuss weg. (egal ob´s funktioniert negativ ist so ein Update selten)


----------



## shutdown (1. September 2006)

sooooo, dann wollen wir mal:

Ich hab mir jetzt nen bootfähigen USB-Stick erstellt, der beim Starten ein DOS aufmacht.
Mit diesem DOS hab ich vollen Zugriff auf das CD-Rom Laufwerk (es ist also definitiv nicht kaputt, sondern das Bios will nur nicht von dem Booten).

Ich kann allerdings momentan trotzdem nichts installieren, weil er beim ausführen von setup.exe meint, dass diese Datei nicht im Dos-Modus ausgeführt werden kann.

Nun meine Fragen:
1) Gibt es für Linux auch irgendwelche Installationsdateien oder installiert sich das nur durch booten?

Und 2) und eigentlich am wichtigsten:
Kann ich den Bootvorgang, der das DOS hochfährt, irgendwie so umleiten, dass vom CDRom gebootet wird. 

Ich denke, dass dies in der config.sys geschehen muss, ich kenn mich damit aber nicht aus:

```
DEVICE=HIMEM.SYS /TESTMEM:OFF
DEVICE=EMM386.EXE /RAM
DEVICE=OAKCDROM.SYS /D:MSCD001
FILES=20
BUFFERS=20
DOS=HIGH,UMB
STACKS=9,256
```


----------



## server (4. September 2006)

Ich habe schon mit älteren Rechnern, die CD-Boot nicht unterstützen, Erfahrungen mit DOS gemacht.

Frag mal google oder schau bei einem Filesharingprogramm nach MS Dos für Diskette. Da gibts eine Version (glaube 6.22), wo du dir auf einem anderen Rechner 3 Disketten erstellst. Die erste legst du dann ein und dann wird der Reihe nach von der ersten bis zur dritten Dos installiert auf der Festplatte. Dann noch schnell einen CD Treiber suchen, der ebenfalls unter Dos installiert wird und dann kannst du mit Dos auf das CD Laufwerk zugreifen und die Windowsinstallation starten. 

Hört sich zwar aufwändig an, aber wenn man die Disketten hat dauert das ca. 15 Minuten, bis man auf die CD zugreifen kann.

Falls du nicht fündig wirst im Internet kannst du dich gerne per mail bei mir melden, dann schicke ich dir die 4 Disketteninhalte zu.


----------



## shutdown (5. September 2006)

so dala...

erst mal danke für die Antwort, hat etwas gedauert, bis ich wieder rein schauen konnte.

Das Problem wird dadurch erschwert, dass ich kein DiskettenLaufwerk im Laptop habe und daher versuche von USB-Stick zu booten.

Ich habe jetzt einen BootManager gefunden (image-file: sbootmgr.dsk).
Diesen kann ich auf meinem anderen Rechner mit rawwritewin ohne Probleme auf Diskette speichern - und beim Hochfahren bietet er mir ganz brav alle Devices zum Booten an.

Nun ist das Problem, wie ich das auf den USB-Stick bekomme.
Ich hab's mit mkbt20 versucht, was mir ein anderes Image problemlos kopiert hat.
Bei dem hier scheitert's aber leider und beim Booten bekomme ich den SKBT error.

Was ich nun also bräuchte, ist ein Tool, was mir von Diskette den sbootmgr zuverlässiger in eine Datei schreibt, die ich dann mit dem Tool wieder auf den Stick schieben kann, oder ein anderes Tool, das analog zu rawwritewin in der Lage ist, direkt auf den USB-Stick zu schreiben (winimage habe ich schon ausprobiert, der mag das sbootmgr-image überhaupt nicht)


----------

